# ناشطة قبطية على تويتر : اقباط مصر .. ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*ناشطة  قبطية على تويتر : اقباط مصر .. ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في  تاريخ مصر كله !


*ناشطة قبطية على تويتر :  
شفيق متقدم ف الكشح !! ، وشرحه ف شبرا !! ، اعزائي اقباط مصر المسيحيون ، ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في تاريخ مصر كله !


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مايو 2012)

*تعليقي: **كلامها صحيح تماماً...*


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

معلشي يا جميل مش فاهم القصد بصراحة !!!
ايه المقصود بـ: شفيق متقدم ف الكشح !! ، وشرحه ف شبرا !! ، اعزائي اقباط مصر المسيحيون ، ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في تاريخ مصر كله !​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 مايو 2012)

يعني سوف ترجع عصور الفتنة تاني زي مثله الاعلي مبارك و رفاقه 

ربنا يدبرها بقي


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

المسيح حررني قال:


> يعني سوف ترجع عصور الفتنة تاني زي مثله الاعلي مبارك و رفاقه
> ربنا يدبرها بقي



آها القصد كده يعني....
بصراحة انا مش شايف كده خالص، مش علشان عاجبني شفيق والا مش عاجبني، الموضوع أن لو الأقباط عاشوا حياة التوبة واتكلوا على الله بكل قلبهم، فسيتمجد الله الحي بصورة تفوق كل وصف، لأن الكنيسة رأسها المسيح وهو الغالب فيها والمُدافع عنها فعلاً، فالموضوع يتوقف على توبتنا وحياتنا كمسيحيين حقيقيين، ولمن نُسلم أمورنا، لأن الذي معنا أقوى من الذي علينا، وسيحدث العكس أن لم يكن لنا إيمان حي بيسوع المسيح رأس الكنيسة...
أما الموضوع السياسي فشيء آخر، لأننا لا نختار عموماً من يدافع عن الكنيسة أو الذي يقف بجوارها، ومن الطبيعي أن أي ناشط سياسي بعدم إيمان حي يقلق على الكنيسة لأنه ينظر إلييها كمؤسسة في دولة وليست كجسد المسيح الحي، لكننا كمؤمنين حقيقيين لا نقلق على كنيسة المسيح الحي فيها، أن كانت تحيا فعلاً كأعضاء حيه من لحمه وعِظامه على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش ويظهر فيها ثمار الروح.... النعمة معك
​


----------



## man4truth (25 مايو 2012)

*

aymonded قال:



آها القصد كده يعني....
بصراحة انا مش شايف كده خالص، مش علشان عاجبني شفيق والا مش عاجبني، الموضوع أن لو الأقباط عاشوا حياة التوبة واتكلوا على الله بكل قلبهم، فسيتمجد الله الحي بصورة تفوق كل وصف، لأن الكنيسة رأسها المسيح وهو الغالب فيها والمُدافع عنها فعلاً، فالموضوع يتوقف على توبتنا وحياتنا كمسيحيين حقيقيين، ولمن نُسلم أمورنا، لأن الذي معنا أقوى من الذي علينا، وسيحدث العكس أن لم يكن لنا إيمان حي بيسوع المسيح رأس الكنيسة...
أما الموضوع السياسي فشيء آخر، لأننا لا نختار عموماً من يدافع عن الكنيسة أو الذي يقف بجوارها، ومن الطبيعي أن أي ناشط سياسي بعدم إيمان حي يقلق على الكنيسة لأنه ينظر إلييها كمؤسسة في دولة وليست كجسد المسيح الحي، لكننا كمؤمنين حقيقيين لا نقلق على كنيسة المسيح الحي فيها، أن كانت تحيا فعلاً كأعضاء حيه من لحمه وعِظامه على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش ويظهر فيها ثمار الروح.... النعمة معك
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يجب فصل الدين عن الدولة تماما
لتبقى الكنيسة مؤسسة روحيه فقط لا يربطها بالسياسة اى رابط
مشكلتنا هى الخلط ورجال الدين يزجون بانفسهم او يزج بهم بهم فى السياسة وهذا اخطر ما يكون على كنيسة المسيح
نريد كهنة واساقفة لا يكون لهم اراء سياسية غير ارائهم الشخصية التى يحتفظون بها لانفسهم مثلهم مثل اى قبطى اخر
بمعنى انهم افراد لا يكون لهم تاثير او توجيه سياسي على الاقباط
نريد كوادر قبطيه علمانيه تهتم بالسياسة وتتقدم فى السياسه والعمل السياسي لكى تعبر عن اراء الاقباط بلا طائفية ولا يكون عليهم او لهم تاثير كنسي
وهذا كله مبدا مسيحى اساسى
ان فقدناة رجعنا الى العصور الوسطى حينما فقدت الكنيسة عملها ومكانتها واهتمت بالسلطة والقوه فحدث ما نراة الان فى اوربا والغرب من بعد عن المسيح وخلط بين الاخطاء الفردية من الاشخاص اللذيين لهم مراتب كنسية وبين المباديء الكنسية.
​*


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2012)

*مممم وهل تقدم شفيق في المنوفية بقلتها المسيحية ايضا دليل علي عدم شعبيتة !!
*


----------



## girgis2 (25 مايو 2012)

*المسيحيين ضحية مش سبب في كدة :

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3192847&postcount=53​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2012)

الرب معنا ولن نخاف ابدا


----------



## justlonelyman (25 مايو 2012)

كلام صح جدااااااااااااااا للاسف فيه مسيحين كتير انتخبوا شفيق و كان امامنا فرصة افضل لو اتحدنا خلف حمدين صباحى حمدين لو اخد اصوات الاقباط ف شبرا و سوهاج و اسيوط كان زمانه دلوقت فرصته اكبر لكن للاسف الاقباط لم يكونوا حكماء  ف اختيارهم اتمنى ان حمدين يصل للاعادة و لو ان المؤشرات بتقول ان الاعادة بين مرسى و شفيق بجد خسارة و الف خسارة ان حمدين مش هيكسب حمدين كان الافضل و الاجدر و لو الاعادة بقت بين شفيق و مرسى  مرسى له فرصة اكبر لان الاخوان هيعرفوا يحشدوا الكتلة التصويتية الاخوانية و السلفية لصالحهم بجانب شباب الثورة اللى ممكن يؤيد مرسى كرها ف شفيق بجانب المصريين الغير مسيسين اللى هينزلوا لمرسى عملا بمبدأ ان شفيق فلول .. عن نفسى مش شايف فرق بين شفيق و مرسى من ناحية مبدأ الفلول لان مرسى قال قبل كده ع زكريا عزمى و الشلة الفاسدة اياها بتاعة الحزب الوطنى انهم رموز للوطن و اننا هنفضى لهم دوائر الانتخابات ف 2005 ع ما اعتقد و كان بينسق مع الامن  ع مقاعد البرلمان يعنى هو كمان فلول لو مشينا بنفس المبدأ


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2012)

ايه الكلام دا محدش انتخب شفيق خوف من الاخوان او غيره
واللي يفكر كدا يبقي غبي جدا وتفكيره محدود
لان اتكلنا اولا واخيرا علي ربنا اللي بيحمينا
مش علي ذراع انسان

وكلام غير صحيح بالمره

هما الاقباط بس اللي رشحوا شفيق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اشك


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2012)

ترشيحى لشفيق مش خوف من الاخوان ولا السلفين ترشيحى ليه جاى عن اقناع بشخصة وبفكرة وكل واحد حر مش مجبرة انا اختار واحد مش عاجبنى عشان اوحد صوتى وبعدين يكفيكو شر ابو وشين


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*المنوفية مفهاش مسيحين كتير ونص مليون فيها لشفيق 
الراجل شعبيته كبيرة مترمهاش بس على المسيحين
بس احنا لو وجهنا اصواتنا كمسيحين لحمدين كان الراجل زمانه على الاقل  اعادة مع مرسى ودا افضل مليون مرة من الوضع الحالى 
*


----------



## وفاء وليم (25 مايو 2012)

*من ذا الذى يقول فيكون والرب لم يامر *


----------



## چاكس (25 مايو 2012)

*ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في تاريخ مصر كله !!

بصراحة الجملة لها وزن جامد ، عجبنى وزنها ... 
بالنسبة للاقباط فانا شخصيا انتخب شفيق عشان خاطر امرأة قبطية صديقة لوالدتى كنا فى اللجنة سوا ، نصحتنى انى انتخب شفيق مع انى كنت رايح لموسى، انا وافقتها لانها امرأة عاقلة بجد و لان الانتخابات مش فارقة معايا اصلا ، اعتقد شفيق اذا فاز يعنى هيظبط البلد داخليا ... 
شفيق اذا فاز هترجع الفئران الى جحورها ..

رسالتى الى هذه الناشطة ... لن يفوز شفيق  
*


----------



## Abd elmassih (25 مايو 2012)

*انا رشحت شفيق بناء على قناعتى بيه وانا شايف انه الاجدر حاليا لهذا المنصب
وبعدين شفيق متقدم فى الشرقيه والمنوفيه والغربيه والمسيحيين قليلون فى هذه المحافظات*
*وربنا يوفق**ه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2012)

امبارح قعدت ساعتين تقريبا بشد مع مجموعة مسلمين شايفيين ان لو شفيق كسب المسيحيين هما اللى كسبوه ببساطة !!! و ان المسيحيين فلول و ناسين تماما ان الميسحين ككتلة تصويتية اصلا متجيش حاجة جنب الاصوات الاسلامية المكتسحة 

احب اقولكم الناشطة دى عندها حق ... لو شفيق وصل للاعادة وش كدة اعرفو ان مرسى هيكسب باكتساح ... و برضه هيفضلو يقولو ان المسيحيين هما الى ساعدو شفيق يوصل للاعادة !! 

لو حمدين هو اللى يوصل للاعادة يبقى افضل مليون مرة بجد ... ربنا يدبر بقا


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*يا أحباء أرجوكم ، شفيق مهما كان جيداً فهو لن ينجح بالإعادة ، وحمدين مهما كان سيئاً فرصته كبيرة في الإعادة ، لماذا لا نتصرف بذكاء سياسي في وجه تجار الدين ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مايو 2012)

*نعمل ايه يعنى نجيب حمدين منين مخلاص مشى 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2012)

لسة ممشيش المركز التانى بينه و بين شفيق بفارق اصوات بسيط مين عارف النتايج النهائية تكون فى صالحه !!!


----------



## energy (25 مايو 2012)

مع احترامى للجميع 
الارقام الى وصل اليها الشفيق مهزله بكل المقايس وخيانه 
وليس اللوم يقع على المسيحيين فقط وانما على المسلمين الذين يعشقون العبوديه 
الراجل كان طالع بيهدد بشكل علنى على التلفزيون واحنا بنقله كمان 
لو كنتوا وقفتوا ورا صباحى معانا كان زمان الثوره رجعت لاصحابها مش للجلادينها


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2012)

صدقت الرأى اللى قال المسيحين عملوا حساب الجولة الاولى

ومعملوش حساب الاعادة


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

*انا بصراحه مش عارفه اللى بيلوم وبيعتب ده ليه !!
اذا كان فى اشخاص صوتوا لصالح شفيق عن اقتناع بيه ولعدم اقتناع بحمدين أو غيره هما احرار!!
واذا كان ع حسب وصفكوا ان الفلول اللى صوتوا لشفيق طلعوا كتييييير وده يُترجم لعدم اقتناع بما تسمى ثوره برضه هما احرار !!
واذا كانت الاصوات اللى صوتت لشفيق حره بدون رشاوى ولا وعود ولا تهديد بحرمان من الجنه يبقوا احرار!!
مش فاهمه ليييييه عاوزين تملوا ارادتكوا على الناس وليه بتعتبوا على اول شعارات الثوره اللى هى الحريه وليه بتشمئزوا من اليمقراطيه اللى طالبتوا بيها لمجرد ان النتيجه مش ع هواكوا !!!
اظن واضح ان شفيق واخد نتيجه اكبر من اننا نلبسها للاقباط ولا هى شماعه والسلام 
عذركم الوحيد لو استقرت النتيجه على اعاده بين شفيق ومرسى انها نتيجة ثوره بلا ثائر
نتيجه بين اسلامى بالع الثوره من وهى ف مهدها وفلول هيوصلها للحدها*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا بصراحه مش عارفه اللى بيلوم وبيعتب ده ليه !!
> اذا كان فى اشخاص صوتوا لصالح شفيق عن اقتناع بيه ولعدم اقتناع بحمدين أو غيره هما احرار!!
> واذا كان ع حسب وصفكوا ان الفلول اللى صوتوا لشفيق طلعوا كتييييير وده يُترجم لعدم اقتناع بما تسمى ثوره برضه هما احرار !!
> واذا كانت الاصوات اللى صوتت لشفيق حره بدون رشاوى ولا وعود ولا تهديد بحرمان من الجنه يبقوا احرار!!
> ...



فعلا لا اراي اي مبرر لهذا الهجوم علي الاقباط الذين رشحوا شفيق
تدعون ان الانتخابات حره ولكل شخص حق ترشيح ما يريد
ولكني اجد ان البعض اراد الحجر علي اصوات الاغلبيه لصالح المرشح الذي يريده هو فقط


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*يا دونا اللوم على سوء التقدير وقلة الحنكة وانعدام بعد النظر السياسي وعلى ما سنراه من تقديم البلد للإسلاميين على طبق من ذهب (وهو ما يشكل خطراً كبيراً على مستقبل سوريا)
ما الفائدة من اقتناعك بحسنات شفيق ومساوئ حمدين إذا كان صوتك لشفيق = مرسي (بحكم اللعبة السياسية)
وصوتك لحمدين = خسارة مرسي والإخوان
وأعتقد أن نظرتك لمساوئ حمدين مهما بلغت فلن تكون ١٪ من مساوئ الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا دونا اللوم على سوء التقدير وقلة الحنكة وانعدام بعد النظر السياسي وعلى ما سنراه من تقديم البلد للإسلاميين على طبق من ذهب (وهو ما يشكل خطراً كبيراً على مستقبل سوريا)
> ما الفائدة من اقتناعك بحسنات شفيق ومساوئ حمدين إذا كان صوتك لشفيق = مرسي (بحكم اللعبة السياسية)
> وصوتك لحمدين = خسارة مرسي والإخوان
> وأعتقد أن نظرتك لمساوئ حمدين مهما بلغت فلن تكون ١٪ من مساوئ الإخوان*



*مين قال كده !!!!!!!!!!
مين قال وحكم وفكر وقرر بالنيابه عنى وعن ضميرى وشاف ان نظرتى لمساوىء حمدين لم تتعدى ال 1% من مساوىء الاخوان !!!!!
انا قلت شفيق لان اقتناعى بحمدين كرئيس لم يتعدى ال 10% وهى نسبه لا تكفى لان اختاره فأنا لا اراه يصلح لاكثر من نائب ف مجلس الشعب
ولو كان الامر ان الاختيار فقط لكى لا يصل الاخوان للحكم يبقى من الاساس كان بلاش منها الثوره دى 
واعتقد انه من حقى زى ما انت رافض الثوره فى سوريا انى ارفضها ف بلدى ولا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*ومن قال أني مع الثورة المصرية ؟؟؟
أنا حيادي تجاهها ولا أحمل سوى الهم القبطي وتأثيرات الأحداث على وطني
الموقف اليوم يتطلب منا وعياً لا حماسة
انظري ببعد نظر سياسي قليلاً
إذا كان الخيار بين حمدين والإخوان هل ستبقين على الحياد إذا كان بإمكان صوتك أن يلعب دوره في تجنيب مصر للإخوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اليوم لا يهم أن نلوم الثورة أو نلوم مبارك أو نلوم المد التطرفي ، الضروري اليوم هو حماية مصر وامتلاك الوعي لذلك
نحن أمام لعبة لها قواعد سافلة وشروط حقيرة علينا مجبرين أن نخوضها لا أن نلوم من أوصلنا إليها لأن ذلك لن يفيد وهذه الشروط من بينها أن عبور شفيق للإعادة يعني مبروك يا مرسي
فهل استفدنا من محاسن شفيق أو من التصويت جحر بالثورة إذا كانت الشروط تعني أنه لا فرصة لشفيق في الدور التالي دون تلاعب بالنتائج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ومن قال أني مع الثورة المصرية ؟؟؟
> أنا حيادي تجاهها ولا أحمل سوى الهم القبطي وتأثيرات الأحداث على وطني
> الموقف اليوم يتطلب منا وعياً لا حماسة
> انظري ببعد نظر سياسي قليلاً
> ...



*اخى الغالى انا لم الوم ع احد انا استنكر لومهم على اختيارنا .. هناك فرق
فما حدث قد حدث ولا مجال للعوده للخلف
فقط اريد ان اوضح ان اختيارنا لشفيق لم يكن عنداً ف الثوره والثوار ولم يكن هدماً لحمدين
لم يكن مجرد اختيار بل  كان اختيار عن اقتناع اختيار يناسب قناعاتنا بانه الانسب للمرحله
قد نكون مخطئين ولكنه يظل اختيارنا ومن اختار لهدف لا يناسب قناعاته فهو خائن لمبادئه
ولماذا المطالبه الان بان نصلح اخطاء غيرنا!!
ومع ذلك لو حدثت اعاده بين حمدين ومرسى سنعطى صوتنا وقتها لحمدين
 فقط لانه سيكون افضل المُتاح ...*


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

هو بصراحة أنا مش فاهم ليه أحنا دخلنا في موضوع يا أما فلان يا إما البلد هاتدمر والأقباط أفسدوا الأمور لأن بعضهم اختار شفيق !!! ولو أني اخترت حمدين صباحي، بس مستحيل أقول أن الاختار شفيق غلطان، لأن مين عارف مش ممكن احنا اللي نطلع غلطانين، أصل السياسة كلها وبطبعها كذب وخداع، والمرشح عادة بيقول أفضل ما يُمكن من كلمات، والمحك النهائي الذي يُظهر صدقه هو الواقع العملي، يعني كلنا بنميل لكل شخص حسب ما سمعنا وحاولنا أن نستنتج ونُتابع، لأن ليس لنا شركة مع هؤلاء حتى نقطع ونُحدد بيقين من هو الأصلح، والموضوع يتوقف على القناعة السياسية لكل شخص، ولكن كل هذا سيبقى في حيز الكلام والقناعة السياسية التي تختلف رؤيتها من شخص لآخر... 
ولا ينبغي أن نخلط ما بين موضوع اختيار رئيس وما بين ضرر الكنيسة أو مشكلة الأقباط، لأن الأقباط لهم إله حي يرعاهم، وبسبب عدم إيماننا لذلك الله يتركنا للتأديب لكي نتعقل ونطلب الله، فيا ما مرت الكنيسة على عصور من أصعب ما تكون مثل عهد نيرون، وأيضاً ولاه مثل دقلديانوس... الخ الخ، ولم يقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم بل شهداء الكنيسة صاروا بذاراً لها، فأرجوكم يا إخوتي أخرجوا موضوع الأقباط والكنيسة خارج موضوع اختيار الرئيس ومشكلة مصر كدولة، لأن الدولة شيء والكنيسة شيء آخر لها إله حي يستطيع بنفخه فمه ان يبدد كل قوى الشرّ، وكل من في الكنيسة بايع حياته للمسيح حاملاً عاره وطالباً مجده، لأن الرب يسوع ممجد في قديسة المتألمين لأن العالم لا يعرفهم لأنه لم يعرفه ولم يتقبل صلاحه، ومزج السياسة والاختيار السياسي بالكنيسة ومشكلة الأقباط، هو هدم لكل معنى روحي تعليمي كتابي صحيح، فلم يُجرم من اختار شفيق، ولم يعد صالح كل من اختار حمدين، لا هذا سينفع حياتنا الأبدية ولا ذاك سيهلكنا .... النعمة معكم
​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*أخطاء غيرنا هذه نتحمل نتائجها وهنا الكارثة
نحن لسنا خارج أخطاءهم / مع افتراض أنهم مخطئون 
كلامك جميل لكن خارج قواعد اللعبة التي نحن فيها
تخيلي أن حالة شفيق كحالة أبو إسماعين سيمر بمرحلة تقصيه الشروط خارج اللعبة ، فهل ندعمه منذ البداية ؟؟
مهما بلغت قناعتنا به لحالتها باتت كحالة أنصار أبو اسماعيل بعد معرفتهم بهزيمته وخروجه
شروط اللعبة وجود تكتلات ثورية سترمي بشفيق خاسراً حتى لو كان ضده الاستبن
نعم انا ألوم كل من صوت لشفيق لأنه ساهم بسوء تقديره بصورة غير مباشرة بانتصار الاستبن
نعم أفضل المتاح خير مليون مرة من ويلات الاخوان ، قواعد اللعبة تحكمنا وهذه ليست سروجي بل شروط اللعبة السياسية القذرة تكتلات وأحلاف
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي أيمونديد فهمتني بصورة خاطئة
من بعد تهجم حمدين على الشيعة وعلى خطي السياسي في بلدي فقدت الاحترام والمحبة له ولم يعد ذلك سبب وقوفي إلى جانبه
للإخوان ويلات على مصر وسيدعمون الإرهاب والسلاح في سوريا والمنطقة والعالم
وقراءاتي عنهم أنهم مؤسسة ماسونية تحصل على كل الدعم المادي مقابل حشد ملايين تحت الخدمة يزلزلون بهم البلدان متى شاؤوا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ناشطة  قبطية على تويتر : اقباط مصر .. ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في  تاريخ مصر كله !
> 
> 
> *ناشطة قبطية على تويتر :
> شفيق متقدم ف الكشح !! ، وشرحه ف شبرا !! ، اعزائي اقباط مصر المسيحيون ، ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في تاريخ مصر كله !


تعليقى للإخوان المسلمين مصر
الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس.
وهذا ماسوف لن تجعلونا نكونعليه أبدا.


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي أيمونديد فهمتني بصورة خاطئة
> من بعد تهجم حمدين على الشيعة وعلى خطي السياسي في بلدي فقدت الاحترام والمحبة له ولم يعد ذلك سبب وقوفي إلى جانبه
> للإخوان ويلات على مصر وسيدعمون الإرهاب والسلاح في سوريا والمنطقة والعالم
> وقراءاتي عنهم أنهم مؤسسة ماسونية تحصل على كل الدعم المادي مقابل حشد ملايين تحت الخدمة يزلزلون بهم البلدان متى شاؤوا*



ههههههههههههه على فكره انت اللي فهمتني غلط يا جميل، لأني مش قصدي أرد عليك لأني مش كنت لسه قريت مداخلتك أصلاً، أنا كنت باتكلم مرة تانية عن الموضوع على وجه العموم، واقف موقف حيادي ما بين المؤيد والمعارض لأني أُريد أن أظهر من هي الكنيسة وما هو موقفها الصحيح وما ينبغي أن يكون إيماننا عليه، لأن مهما ما حدث لن يُزحزح إيماننا لأننا ننتظر عريسنا ورأس الكنيسة آتياً على سحب المجد ليجمع عروسه، أما الشأن السياسي كلها وجهات نظر لا نستطيع أن نجزم فيها ونضع الحد القاطع وكل واحد له وجهة نظره المُقنعة وأفكاره التي تختلف فيها الرؤية من شخص لآخر، اقبل مني كل حب وتقدير؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخطاء غيرنا هذه نتحمل نتائجها وهنا الكارثة
> نحن لسنا خارج أخطاءهم / مع افتراض أنهم مخطئون
> كلامك جميل لكن خارج قواعد اللعبة التي نحن فيها
> تخيلي أن حالة شفيق كحالة أبو إسماعين سيمر بمرحلة تقصيه الشروط خارج اللعبة ، فهل ندعمه منذ البداية ؟؟
> ...



*قواعد اللعبه !!
وهى فين القواعد دى 
حد كان عارف ان ابو اسماعيل هيطلع كده ولا هيحصل معاه كده ؟؟
حد عارف اذا كانت فعلا هتكون ف اعاده بين شفيق ومرسى ؟؟ والاهم حد واثق اذا كان فعلا حد منهم هيبقى رئيس؟؟
حد فاهم المجلس العسكرى بيفكر ازاى وبيخطط لايه وناويلنا ع ايه ؟؟
لحد من كام يوم كانت ف جمله على لسان كل الاعلاميين والسياسيين 
محدش فاهم حاجه ومن قبلها سؤال كان بيطرح نفسه ع الساحه بقوه من اكبر سياسى ومثقف ف البلد لحد اصغر طفل وجاهل هى البلد رايحه ع فين
قواعد اللعبه سريه وغير معلومه وكواليسها ليها احكام ممكن تخالف كل توقعاتنا 
ومين يقدر يساوى بين شفيق وابو اسماعيل والاختلاف بينهم واضح للاعمى !!
لومك علينا لتصويتنا لشفيق هو حجر مرفوض على حريتنا ف الاختيار ..*


----------



## girgis2 (25 مايو 2012)

> *انا قلت شفيق لان اقتناعى بحمدين كرئيس لم يتعدى ال 10% وهى نسبه لا تكفى لان اختاره فأنا لا اراه يصلح لاكثر من نائب ف مجلس الشعب*


*
أنا مندهش لفكرة (أنا مش مقتنع بفلان انه رئيس أو سياسي لأنه لا يصلح أو لأن السياسة ليها ناسها)

هو الرئيس ده يعني شخصية أسطورية كدة بيفكر ويقرر لوحده ولا هي بتكون مؤسسة رئاسية وفي مستشارين ليه بيفكروا معاه ؟

*​


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ناشطة  قبطية على تويتر : اقباط مصر .. ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في  تاريخ مصر كله !
> 
> 
> *ناشطة قبطية على تويتر :
> شفيق متقدم ف الكشح !! ، وشرحه ف شبرا !! ، اعزائي اقباط مصر المسيحيون ، ستعاقبون بما لم يعاقب به المسيحيون في تاريخ مصر كله !


*هذه الناشطه
هل هى  
شقيقة
 جمال اسعد ... الاخوان الاول
 ام 
رفيق حبيب صموئيل
... الاخوان الثانى
*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2012)

مش عارف ليه حاسس ان السلفيين دعمين الفريق احمد شفيق​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أنا مندهش لفكرة (أنا مش مقتنع بفلان انه رئيس أو سياسي لأنه لا يصلح أو لأن السياسة ليها ناسها)
> 
> هو الرئيس ده يعني شخصية أسطورية كدة بيفكر ويقرر لوحده ولا هي بتكون مؤسسة رئاسية وفي مستشارين ليه بيفكروا معاه ؟
> ...


*يعنى انت ف رأيك أن اى شخص يصلح رئيس المهم مين رجالته ؟؟
فهمتك صح انا كده ؟؟*


----------



## girgis2 (25 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى انت ف رأيك أن اى شخص يصلح رئيس المهم مين رجالته ؟؟
> فهمتك صح انا كده ؟؟*



*لا مش أي شخص** يصلح

لكن أنا بتكلم عن وجهة نظر معينة بتقول ان السياسة دي من اختصاص أو هي حكر على فئة معينة لم تتغير من 60 سنة ومازلنا مقتنعين بنفس هذة الفئة وأي أحد آخر هو بالتبعية فاشل ولا يصلح للقيادة
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 مايو 2012)

*من له بعد نظر سياسي يعرف كما تعرفين أنه لا أمل لشفيق في الإعادة دون تلاعب
أنا لا أشبه بينهما إلا من ناحية أن قواعد اللعبة جعلتهما خارجاً فماذا سنستفيد من الحديث عن الإيجابيات
أنت حرة في اختيارك ولكن لا يشتكي أحد لاحقاً من اضطهاد الإخوان في حال وصولهم لا سمح الرب
أما دعمهم للإرهاب في سوريا وبقية الدول فالعوض على الرب*


----------



## lion 98 (25 مايو 2012)

man4truth قال:


> *
> 
> يجب فصل الدين عن الدولة تماما
> لتبقى الكنيسة مؤسسة روحيه فقط لا يربطها بالسياسة اى رابط
> ...



ربنا يبارك فيك و ف كلامك اللي ليا 20 سنة بقوله في كل مكان و اجتماع و كنيسة و بسببه اتقفلت في وشي كل أبواب الخدمة . عموما أهي الأحداث بينت و وضحت كل شيء . ملحوظة أنا ما صوتش لشفيق مع كل احترامي له و لكل من صوت له . أنا صوتت للمحترم جدا ابن مصر حمدين صباحي


----------



## Twin (25 مايو 2012)

*لا مش قوي يعني *
*كتير أنتخبوا شفيق ... علشان حنينهم لنظام مبارك المستقر نوعاً *

*بس مش كل المسيحيين أنتخبوه ... زي ما شبرا نصها مش مسيحي *
*أينعم معظم الأقباط أنتخبوا شفيق ولكن ليس جميعهم*
*أنا عن نفسي أنتخبت موسي *

*أنا أتذكر أمس ... أرسلت الي كل معارفي في مصر الغير مهتمين بالأنتخابات هذه الرالة *
*"لو خايف ع البلد ولو عايز بكره أحلي ... أنزل أنتخب دول يدوب يومين ... وعندك موسي وصباحي وياريت بلاش شفيق"*
*وفي الأخر طلع شفيق *​


----------



## Critic (25 مايو 2012)

قريت تعليق لمسلمين كتير ان لو اعادة بين مرسى وشفيق هيختاروا الاسلامى بلا شك ..........اى حد الا الفلول (على وصفهم) !!!


----------



## Twin (25 مايو 2012)

*عايز اقول حاجة مهمة*



*كل ال ع الفيس بوك وتويتر وكل مسلم أعرفه *
*يقولي شفت يا عم الأقباط -مع أني واحد منهم- بس هما عرفين موقفي*
*أنتخبوا شفيق وودونا في دايهة *

*بغض النظر عن ال حصل *
*بس لفت نظري ....*
*أن الأقباط بكدة يقدروا يقلبوا الموازين ويقلبوا البلد *
*لو فعلاً كانت الكنيسة من تحت لتحت قالت شفيق ... يبقي مستقبلنا بكرة أحلي*
*نقدر نقلب كل الموازين *
*يعني في الأعادة لو مرسي جه وباس الجزم وقال ال انتوا عيزينه أمين *
*بكرة مرسي رئيس*
*بقنا بجد كتلة ليها وزنها ... والنتيجة دية تخلي اي حد يحترم اصوات الأقباط *​


----------



## Twin (25 مايو 2012)

*ال الإعلامي د. باسم يوسف: و الله لو مرسي يكسب و يجيب صفوت حجازي وزير إعلام تبقى فلة. وحول ترديد البعض لإشاعات إن الأقباط هم سبب أرتفاع أسهم شفيق، علق قائلاً: إيه نغمة إن المسيحيين صوتوا لشفيق؟ على أساس مافيش مسلمين صوتوله كمان؟ ايه القرف ده؟ وأختتم: الناس قلقانة من الرئيس القادم. المفروض هو اللي يقلق*​


----------



## oesi no (25 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عايز اقول حاجة مهمة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تعليق بسيط 
انتظر بعد جوله الاعادة وهتعرف حجم الاقباط الحقيقى مع ما تبقى من انصار الحزب الوطنى والمنتفعين من نظام مبارك


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2012)

مش عارفة انا حاسة انى شفيق اسمه احمد جرجس مش احمد شفيق فى ايه يعم ما الاتنين مسلمين والاتنين تبعهم متوحدو اللاه يقرفكو قرفتونا


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مايو 2012)

بحياديه تامه
أرى ان مسيحين ومسلمين مصر الذين صوتو لشفيق 
اخطاؤ اخطاء فادحه وساعدهم فى ذلك بقايا الحزب الوطنى وجهاز امن الدوله المنحل والعسكر
فقد لعبها العسكر للمره الثانيه وأتى بها فى الشبكه
فقد وضعنا كلنا كمصريين فى المأزق 
فوضع المسيحين والاغنياء والفقراء الغلابه من المسلمين فى مأزق اما يختارو شفيق او مرسى
بالرغم من ان النسبه التصويتيه الحقيقيه هى للثوره وليس للعسكر لان النسبه الحقيقيه هى ان اتكون الاعاده بين حمدين وابو الفتوح وكان من الممكن ان يخوض معهم الاعاده شفيق 
ولكن بحنكة العسكر وضعنا فى  اختيار فلول او اخوان

ولكن حدث ما حدث وليتنا نتعلم من اخطائنا المتكرره كرجال دينا مسيحيون لا يتدخلون فى ارادة الناخب 
لان الاسلاميون تدخلو فى ارادة الناخب
فما تطلبونه من الناس ، عليكم ان تنفذوه اولاً
وكشباب منقاد لرجال الدين وكبار السن ان يفكرو بعقولهم ما هو نتيجة ما سوف يقدمون عليه فهم حسبو للجوله الاولى  ولم يحسبو للثانيه وهذه هى السياسه التى كانت وسوف تزال لرجال السياسه فقط وليس الدين
خسرنا كشباب الثوره حينما اعطينا صوتنا لكل من كان يبحث ويجرى وراء السلطه 
ولم يكن أحد فينا يريد مصر لا من قامو بتلك الثوره لان اخطائهم فادحه ايضا حينما ارتضو ان يفتتو اصواتهم ويفتتو ثورتهم فى الانتخابات بين مرشحين عده ينتمو للثوره فلا احد من مرشحين الثوره قدم الثوره ومصر اولا فكلهم ارادو ان يخلدو اساميهم فى تاريخ مصر الحديثه الذى كنا نتمناه ونحلم به ونسو مصر التى ستخلدهم حقاً
اخطاء جميع مرشحين الثوره للرئاسه حينما لم يتحدو ع مرشح واحد يخوض الانتخابات وتفتت الاصوات بين حمدين وابو الفتوح وخالد على وتفتت الثوره !
نعم تفتت الثوره بتفتت الاصوات 
نعم اخطائنا كمسيحين وكثوريين وكمصريين جميعاً ونجح العسكر الذى يقولون عنه انه فاشل سياسياً
فهو يملك القوه والحنكه السياسيه ونحن لا نملك سوى البكاء وفهم الكلام المكتوب ع عكس ما كان يريد الكاتب ان يفهموه 
فابكو ونوحو ع مصيركم وانسو ان المسيح قال من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى
فبألامنا سنعيش وسننعم بما لا ينعم به أخر
وبفكرنا سنعيش وننعم بما لااااا ينعم به اخر
عليكم بحرية الاختيار النابع من موقف شخصى وقراءة تفصيليه للامور 
قرائتكم وقرائتنا لم تكن كامله وعلينا تحمل الاخطاء !


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2012)

*لا تعليق !!!!!
*​


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2012)

*لا يمكن انتخب شفيق لكن مش حنسى لما الاخوان صقفوا لبكري و هو بيشتم في الثوار و البرادعي

 _ مش ممكن انتخب شفيق بس مش حنسى لما هتفوا للمشير في جمعة الشريعة 

 _ مش ممكن انتخب شفيق بس مش حنسى صفوت و شقة العجوزة و زحف العمائم و انتخاب مرسي جهاد،ومنال ابو الحسن بتقول عليه مدعوم من الله

 _ مش ممكن انتخب شفيق بس مش حنسى مسمى جمعة القطيعة و بانديتا و لما باعوا  الالتراس بعد بورسعيد و ميليشياتهم اللي وقفت قدام مجلس الشعب 

 _ مش ممكن انتخب شفيق بس مش حنسى النائب اللي عيط على ابنه و طلع مع يسري يكرر نفس نظريات المؤامرة بتاعة عكاشة

 _ مش ممكن انتخب شفيق بس مش حنسى لما استعملوا الدين لشيطنة اي حد وقف ضدهم وسكتوا كل اللي اتكلم ضد الجيش و الداخلية في البرلمان

 _ مش ممكن انتخب شفيق بس مش حنسى لما سابوا الناس تموت في محمد محمود عشان يجروا على الانتخابات

 _ مش ممكن حنتخب شفيق بس مش حانسى تعاليهم و غرورهم و استحواذهم على التآسيسية و احتياجهم للقلة المنحلة اللي زيينا لما يتزنقوا بس

 _ كام مرة نقول نوصل لبر الامان و بعدين نتحاسب و برضة بيببعونا قبل ما نوصل. مافيش غير رهن مقر المقطم و يمضوا على قايمة العفش
 باسم يوسف*


----------



## Twin (26 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تعليق بسيط
> انتظر بعد جوله الاعادة وهتعرف حجم الاقباط الحقيقى مع ما تبقى من انصار الحزب الوطنى والمنتفعين من نظام مبارك


*أي اعادة التي تتحدث عنها *
*أعتقد أن كل من هم رافضيين للأخوان ... سينتخبون شفيق *
*ومن هم رافضي النظام السابق ينتخبون مرسي *
*والأتنين انيل من بعض *
*بس بلاش مذايدة علي الوضع ... كله مقفل يا أوزي وكله مصدوم من النتيجة*
*وعرضي للملحوظة جه بس بسبب أن كل اما حد يكلمني من أصدقائي المسلمين يقولي الأقباط عملوها وقلبوا الدنيا *
*وده من وجهة نظري كويس ... فده هيبقي في الأعتبار المستقبلي عن تأثير الأقباط في أي عملية أنتخابية ... اقري ردي ال هنا   #**147*​


----------

